# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dart frog questions

## Sag

Ive got a 12x12x12 Exo Terra. I can cover the ventilation with plastic. Could I keep a thumbnail in there? Which species is best? Do I need live plants? Can I just use live bamboo if I do? What should I use as substrate?

----------


## Dan

I’d consider a larger terrarium such as a 12 by 12 by 18 more appropriate for thumbnails. They need a fair amount of room especially if kept in a group (depending on the species as some are not group friendly). As far as substrate goes ABG mix seeded with microfauna over a drainage layer or false bottom is the gold standard. Regarding plants, live is best and pothos is a simple option. I wouldn’t recommend bamboo. If this is your first foray into dart frogs I’d recommend a different genus as a beginner such as phylobates or dendrobates. They are more forgiving than the thumbnails. All this being said either way a 12 by 12 is too small to accommodate either.

----------


## Sag

> Id consider a larger terrarium such as a 12 by 12 by 18 more appropriate for thumbnails. They need a fair amount of room especially if kept in a group (depending on the species as some are not group friendly). As far as substrate goes ABG mix seeded with microfauna over a drainage layer or false bottom is the gold standard. Regarding plants, live is best and pothos is a simple option. I wouldnt recommend bamboo. If this is your first foray into dart frogs Id recommend a different genus as a beginner such as phylobates or dendrobates. They are more forgiving than the thumbnails. All this being said either way a 12 by 12 is too small to accommodate either.


Aw man I was really getting excited. Someday Ill get some I guess.

----------

